# Magnum Aluminum Boat Trailers are they junk



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey everyone, I'm new to 2 cool, I have a three month old Brand New 22 foot bay boat which came with a Magnum Tandem axel trailer. I have trailered the boat 3 times and every time I do, something on the trailer breaks. I have had 2 of the bunk welds break, one of the main brackets for the winch break and when I was fixing the trailer on the side of the road, I noticed that all the main bunks were not even tightened. Has any one else had any problems with these trailers. As long as I can remember I would tell everyone how great magnum trailers were, until I own one for my self. Any feed back would be appreciated.
.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I have owned my Magnum for 5 years now with no problems and it has seen alot of miles. However like everything else. Companys do get cheap and this maybe whats happening. How old is the trailer?


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

its only 3 months. I have a 40K dollar boat and cant use it because the trailer sucks


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

The old c-channel trailers were great the new alum


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

I have a newer alum. I have had problems myself.Mainly the spare tire holder they fixed 3 times now it makes the main beam twist.So I moved the whole tire.Also a local trailer shop stuck a fork lift truck fork thru the main beam and just welded it up instead of calling Magnum and replacing it.So I will replace with a different trailer next time.They are very polite at Magnum and will try and help.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I have a big Cobalt at the shop on one and it has alot of problems mainly welds it fits the boat ok but it has to much welding done in to many stress points in my opion with this much weight its not going to hold its a 26 ft


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Mines 5 years old and naaary a prob.....


----------

